# Good Book to Rebuild a BOP Differential?



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi folks,
Thinking about rebuilding an open differential. Never done that! Before I do my usual take-it-apart and put-it-all-back the way it was and hope for no extra parts approach, I thought I might actually learn something first. I know I want to change the gears. I've heard that there are different size 10 bolt rear ends and you can only go so high in your gear ratio with certain rear ends. Rumors. What about making it a limited slip/posi?

Is there a good step-by-step book for BOP rear ends? I can only find a generic GM book that is clearly all about Chevys. I've heard that BOP gears are slightly different. What else is different? I need the Crayolas and picture version for the complete idiot.

Thanks!

Shooter


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Personally, I would not rebuild a rear end. I do most things myself, but that and transmissions I leave to those who do them regularly. You will need to buy some tools to make sure you get the correct pinion depth and the correct wear pattern on the ring gear. There is a crush sleeve that requires a little muscle to crush and if you crush it too much, then you get to re-do it with another.

Chevy 8.2 10-bolts use a C-clip to hold the axles in. Pontiac uses a bearing retainer at the end of the axle tube. You may have already read this, but it gives a good overview: https://www.hemmings.com/blog/article/b-o-p-rear-axles/

Here is a little more info. It lists the gear ratio's that work with a given carrier range. You can also see what rebuild kits consist of: https://www.drivetrainshop.com/GM_8_2_s/110.htm


----------



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Jim,
Merry Christmas! Just getting time to sit back down and read this. Your recommendation makes sense. I knew I couldn't press on new gears but I try to do was much of a job as I can. That's half the fun. Think I'll try and locate a differential guy and ask him what I can do before I take it to him to have the job completed (correctly!).


----------

